# AF??



## CharliesGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Can anyone help.......my 2nd IVF was canx on Wednesday as I wasnt responding on the short protocol.  I am on CD16 and have not been injecting menopur and buserilin since they told me tx was canx on Wed.  This morning I was having really bad AF/Endo pain and tonight I have very slight bleeding.  Is this normal??  I thought I would have got AF on my normal CD28?

Thanks x


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

sorry ure tx got cancelled. When I had my abandoned cycle af came about 9 days early for me compared to my normal cycle. I just put it down to all the drugs and the next one was the normal length.

Kxx


----------



## CharliesGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply it has put my mind at rest  

Claire x


----------

